#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  nozzle analysis WRC 107 & 297

## jason123

Anybody have this papers, please
Local stresses


ThanksSee More: nozzle analysis WRC 107 & 297

----------


## tiagoschaurich

I'm looking for this papers too...

----------


## zenvishal

please share if have this

----------


## mhrizadi

i need urgently

----------


## aloneshiner

I am also looking for this bulletines.

----------


## wangren

I aslo need it

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## tony_black

WRC 107

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WRC 297

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fernandovz

tony_black, Thank's for your share

----------


## luqman

Dear Tony_black,

Thanks for the bulletins. Really appreciate your help.

----------


## jason123

Tony 
thank you, very much

----------


## oinostro

thanks, very much , for share its.

----------


## ted.rip@56

tony_black , thank you

See More: nozzle analysis WRC 107 & 297

----------


## inzenjer

good material tony_black
thank you

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## tbaracu

Please, have somebody WRC 329  &  WRC 330 ???   for analysis of Pump's Nozzles and Turbine Nozzles too...   I need it verry much  :Wink:

----------


## additional

thanks tony_black  :Smile: 
I really appreciate your effort  :Wink:

----------


## sorin

Excellent books, thank you for sharing!

----------


## alwaw911

Tony_black, thanks for your share...U rock man!!!

----------


## benegpet

thanks for tony black post

----------


## UsmanHWU

Thanks very much

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you Tony

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you

----------


## prkdesire

Hi,

Does any body have .xls copy acc to WRC-107?

Could you send it to me @ prkdesire@rediffmail.com ?

Thanks & Regards,
Pankaj

----------


## rklnt79

how to calculate the  Fx&Fy&Fz and Mx,My,Mz and also radial force for nozzle load ?any body help for me

See More: nozzle analysis WRC 107 & 297

----------


## mbc.engg

rklnt79,

Generally Fx, Fy, Fz and Mx, My, Mz obtained from piping stress analysis. You can find the same with CAESAR /other piping stress analysis software. Some times this loadings can be based on mechanical equipment attached with equipment. 

Best way to obtain the same is to refere client's nozzle load specifications. They specify these values based on nozzle size and flange rating. Some clients provide formulae based on nozzle size and flange rating.

Almost all good client's / consultants have there own nozzle load specifications.

----------


## rklnt79

can't we calculate manually?

----------


## mbc.engg

rklnt79,

If you want to calculate exactly all the values manually, then you need to perform stress analysis of attached piping manually using any good reference. You may find many good books in this forum for piping stress analysis. But it would be really very tough. Best Luck.

----------


## cabalen4u

Thanks!

----------


## raja687

Thanks for ur sharing

----------


## rklnt79

Any body having any good  reference for  WRC-107(Fx,Fy,Fz,Radial load ,Mx,My,Mz).Please share it

----------


## alex2002

Dear friends,

You can find shareware (free) version (FE-107_Shareware2.exe)  at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

It is free for WRC 107 and WRC 297 but does not include finite element module.

----------


## Premium

Dear all..

The link that mentioned on first page has broken, could somebody please share the WRC-107??

Thanx for your kindness..

----------


## Munich

tony_black, Could you re-share it please?, the link doesn't work.

----------


## namasral

> WRC 107
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



THE LINK FOR WRC-107 IS EXPIRED, WILL YOU UPLOAD BACK AND SEND ME LINK TO namasral@yahoo.com

----------


## roddyk2

could anybody upload de file WRC-107 or send me to roddyk2@yahoo.com


thanks    :Smile:

----------


## tony_black

Here is a new link to WRC 107



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: nozzle analysis WRC 107 & 297

----------


## roddyk2

hello tony i have trouble downloading the file, would you upload with megaupload or rapidshare??
i'll appreciate your help.

----------


## tony_black

What's the trouble?  Have you registered?  It is not that inconvenient.

----------


## bustercoy

Thanks tony...

----------


## rklnt79

it is  very difficult to understand these book.i have 2times read .but still i have lot of doubt

----------


## rklnt79

Any body having prsentaion for easy understaning pupose.because  it is very  difficult to understand this paper.please share it

----------


## UsmanHWU

Yes its hard to understand for the new engineers in this feild can some one plz post easy to understand literature regarding WRC Papers. Thanks in advance

----------


## pipeline

the share is inactive

pipeline

----------


## mkhurram79

link for WRC 297 is dead. Can someone reload the link.

----------


## meghua

can these WRCs be uploaded again please?
The original ifile uploads have expired

thanks in advance

----------


## roddyk2

here i give u the links and one extra:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## meghua

Thanks heaps Roddyk2 - much appreciated

----------


## eternal_eclipse

Thanks!

See More: nozzle analysis WRC 107 & 297

----------


## suxco

Thanks very much

----------


## suxco

Thanks very much

----------


## pipeline

Hi Tony black

Please, I need the document wrc 107 and 297, if you are so kind in give me
 I will be grateful, the link that you suggested it already expired

thanks and greetings

`pipeline

----------


## tony_black

See post #47

----------


## Syaefrudin007

thank you, Tony

----------


## cesarin

Thanks so mucha for post it.

Regards

Csar

----------


## FATHI

One way to understand ( a bit )  nozzle loads is to read the *corresponding chapter* of
the book wriiten by: *Bednar* , i guess you will find this book in this site or some others !!!

The nozzle load work was started ( as far as I know ) by Bijlaard , based on thin shell theory. and he tried to convert the formulas into dimensless curves.

The whole has its limitation : nozzle and shell sizes , location of applied load ,..this is all covered by design parameters and trated in WRC 107.

If you are outside these boundaries then WRC 107 is not valid any..and you have to find other means for nozzle loads checking..for instance BS 5500 = PD 5500 appendix G  ( but this has its limitations too ) or NOZZLE PRO of FE PIPE

----------


## ahmad5959

Many thanksssssssssssssssssss

----------


## gasoil

thanks  you very much

----------


## rklnt79

what  is thin shell theory?.Anybody can explain thin shell theory

----------


## FATHI

> what  is thin shell theory?.Anybody can explain thin shell theory



this is the Membrane Theory , you will end up globally with *UNIT* stresses in *N/ mm* or  *lb/ in* , like = +/- (M/6*t) +/-( N/t)
in each direction , e.g. longitudinal and circumferential

This is explained in this *BEDNAR* book.
so get this publication, I believe it is in this forum

This is just to understand the theory and its limitations.

In practice, this is built up in graphs, hence the *WRC 107* ,*WRC 297* or *PD500* appendix G.
Of course this is now implemented in various software for piping or vessels design.

Greetings to all , and ..good luck

----------


## rklnt79

i need  BEDNAR book for refer the thin shell theory.if anybody can shere this  book its great for me

See More: nozzle analysis WRC 107 & 297

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Dear Tony,

The links have been expired. Could be please send them to my email: m.shahverdi@gmail.com
or share them again?

----------


## mahdishahverdi

The links have been expired. Could you please share them again?

----------


## tony_black

Here you go:

WRC 107
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WRC 297
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rahgoshafan

thank you, very much

----------


## coolguy123

Please I neeed WRC452 . Can anyone upload it

----------


## tbaracu

If WRC 329   and WRC 330 have somebody please share

----------


## Nabilia

WRC Bulletin 329 12/1987 Accuracy of Stress Intensification Factors for Branch Connections
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhrizadi

any one have the original PDF file with good figures? not scanned version

----------


## mo736

Dose anyone have a comprehensive example that WRC 107 & 297 to be fully described on it.I need it urgent.

Thanks in advance.

mo736.amir@gmail.com

----------


## MZW

Thanks a lot for sharing such a useful information.

----------


## Kaku

Tony:
   The link to WRC-107 gives me an unexpected error, and is not working... can you post new links? or smb can upload that?

----------


## purav

thank you so much tony_black!!!!

See More: nozzle analysis WRC 107 & 297

----------


## KP SAHU

Dear Friends,
Will somebody help me by uploading WRC- Bulletins 69- Biaxial Stress Basis for Large Storage Tank API 620.? I badly need it. OR kindly send me design calculation to show how to deal with biaxial stresses ( Long Compression & Circum. Tension)  in Cylindrical tank allowable limit.

Regards

KP SAHU

----------


## Riccardo

Could anyone re-upload again WRC 107?

Thanks a lot

----------


## pravind2010

Dear Friends,
Will somebody help me by uploading WRC- Bulletins 69- Biaxial Stress Basis for Large Storage Tank API 620.? I badly need it. OR kindly send me design calculation to show how to deal with biaxial stresses ( Long Compression & Circum. Tension) in Cylindrical tank allowable limit.

Regards

----------


## mech.satish

Dear Mr tony,

Can you also please send me/ or provide the link for wrc 107/297. Links are not working.
I am in need of this.
Thanks in advance
B satish

----------


## gtpol57

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## getanasmalik

can someone upload these links in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and share

----------


## getanasmalik

thanks

----------

